# ازاى تطفشى عريس بسرعة يابنانيت



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أبريل 2010)

*ازاى تخلى ولد يكرهك فى كام خطوة .. *​ 
_*أبسط من البساطة..*_​ 
_*لو كان ولد بينك وبينه علاقة حب ملتهبة *_​ 
_*لكنك اتخنقتى منه وزهقتى *_​ 
_*هنا العملية سهلة جدا*_​ 
_*وانتو خارجين مع بعض *_​ 
_*هزرى مع سواق التاكسى أكيد هايتضايق وأفورى فى الهزار..*_​ 
_*واضحكى بصوت عالى فى الشارع.. *_​ 
_*واذا عدى بجواركم مجموعة شباب علقى عليهم.. *_​ 
_*البادى ده حلو أوى وياريت الولد يسمعك احرجيه*_​ 
_*وتفهمى من كلامه قدام أصحابكو أو أى حد تعرفيه.. *_​ 






_*عارضى كل أفكاره*_​ 
_*لو كان من أنصار الاتجاه المحافظ تبنى أفكار متحررة *_​ 
_*.. ولو أفكاره متحررة تبنى أفكار متشددة*_​ 
_*ممنوع تمسك ايدى وحرام تكلمنى فى التليفون.*_​ 



_*انما لو كان ولد انتى مش عارفاه يعنى عريس صالونات أهلك اتفقوا معاكى انك تروحى فرح بنت عمة خالة جدة باباه عشان تقابليه هناك ومش قادرة ترفضى كده فى المطلق.. دى فرصتك يامعلمة تكرهيه فيكى من البداية وييجى الرفض منه .. روحى الفرح.. هزرى واضحكى مع كل الناس.. وارقصى فى وسط الفرح شدى المايك من المغنى وهو بيغنى أغنية شبرا وبنات شبرا.. سبتية والحلمية .. حاسب ياعم ومع الاداء طبعا أكيد سيصرف نظر عن الموضوع.. ده غير انه كرهك واستحملى ان أهلك هايتبروا منك.. وخلى أسلوبك فى الحديث معاه كأنك شغالة وفى موقف.. ازيك يامعلم ايه الاخبار يا مان .. وافتكرى ترتدي ملابس ولادى فانكى بعد هذه التركيبة الصياعة واللبس والكلام أكيد هايطفش لكن لو كان أهبل وعجبه كل تصرفاتك فى أول فرصة للكلام معاه قولى له ياعم أنا أبشع حد ممكن تقابله فى حياتك أنا مش بعرف أعمل أى حاجة فى المطبخ ولا حتى البيت وكما أنا كئيبة ومتشائمة ولاحظى انطباعة*_​ 


_*ولو لاحظتى انه اتمسك بيكى أكثر ننتقل للخطة الثانية اطلبى أغلى أكل وكمان بكميات كبيرة بذلك هايعرف انك مسرفة كمان مفجوعة *_​ 


_*ولو الحكاية دى لم تأت بنتيجة ننتقل للخطة البديلة وهى ركزى نظرك مع أى ولد يمر بجوارك وقولى باعجاب أوف.. أوف.. ياه الولد ده يجنن ياعينى على حظنا الهباب.*_
_*دلوقتى أقدر أقولك انك اتكرهتى بالثلث وكل خططك نجحت مبروك اتكرهتى يامعلمة*_
*ومستنية الى هتجرب:t30:*
*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني ههههههههههه

*واضحكى  بصوت عالى فى الشارع.. 

واذا عدى بجواركم مجموعة شباب علقى عليهم.. 
هههههههههههههههههه

ماشي 
*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أبريل 2010)

نورت ياسامح 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2010)

*احنا ها نمثل ياختى*

*هو فى بنت بتسيب عريس دلوقتى*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
فى طبعا 
نورت يامارو


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه

قووووووووية شكرااااااااااا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
طيب​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *قووووووووية شكرااااااااااا*


 ههههههههههههه
نورت كليمو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب​


 ههههههههههه
نورت ياكوكو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااااااامدة يخربيت كدة 
هو دة الكلام*


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

نو كومنت ، أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

يلاهوى
دا انا هشلوا كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (17 أبريل 2010)

لا دى مش هطفش العريس وبس دى هطفش المعازيم
حرااااااااااااااام عليكى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

لك هي مو بس بطفش عريس
 بطفش عرسان كل بنات العيلة يعني كل قرباتها و بنات عمها و خصوصا خواتها رح يعنسوووووووووووو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاااااااااااااااااامدة يخربيت كدة
> هو دة الكلام*


 ههههههههههههههههههه
عسل ياجميل نورتى ياحبى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
نورت زاما


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> يلاهوى
> دا انا هشلوا كده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 هههههههههه
وده المطلوب
نورتى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> لا دى مش هطفش العريس وبس دى هطفش المعازيم
> حرااااااااااااااام عليكى هههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههه
دى الى مش طايقة العرس متودونيش فى داهية 
ههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> لك هي مو بس بطفش عريس
> بطفش عرسان كل بنات العيلة يعني كل قرباتها و بنات عمها و خصوصا خواتها رح يعنسوووووووووووو


 يعنى تاعد مع واحد مش طيقاه يعنى 
ههههههههههههه
نورتى ياسكر


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

:big29::big29:​


----------



## dodoz (19 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه
تحفة يا بت 
ميرسى يا حبى


----------



## meero (19 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفه عسل 

طاب ايه رأيك لو كان لزءه  ومبيهموش ؟؟
 ساعتها انا اللى ها يجينى شلل 
ويبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك هههههههههههه


----------



## catgirle_eg (19 أبريل 2010)

مفيش جواز الايام دى مش محتاجة تطفشى خالص هما طفشانين لوحدهم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> :big29::big29:​


نورتى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا بت
> ميرسى يا حبى


نورتى يابت 
ههههههه
العفو ياجميل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

meero قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفه عسل
> 
> طاب ايه رأيك لو كان لزءه  ومبيهموش ؟؟
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
لا ده يبقى غلس بقى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

catgirle_eg قال:


> مفيش جواز الايام دى مش محتاجة تطفشى خالص هما طفشانين لوحدهم


هههههههههههه
عندك حق
نورت


----------



## dodo jojo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*قلباها ناااااااااار..انت..هههه..مشكوره يا عسل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا قمر*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 نوفمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *قلباها ناااااااااار..انت..هههه..مشكوره يا عسل*


 هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى دودو نورت


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلوة يا قمر*​


انتى الاحلى ياحبى


----------



## بنت فبساوية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههه:t16: حلوة ياقمر بس ماتقولة مش موافقة أحسن من العمايل دى كلها هههههه:dance:*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بنت منك ليها هو انتوا لاقيين اساسا
بس معتقدش ان في بنت علشان تطفش عريس تخليه يقول عليها انها بنت مش كويسة 
لان كل الطرق دي هتخليه يقول عليها بنت مش كويسة
فعلا تقول مش عايزاه احسن واللي يحصل يحصل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بنت منك ليها هو انتوا لاقيين اساسا​





marmora jesus قال:


> ​





marmora jesus قال:


> ​




*قللهم والنبي يا حجه 
انتوا المفروض تحمدوا ربنا وتبوسوا ايديكم وش وضهر
ان في شباب بيتقدملكم اصلا​​*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قللهم والنبي يا حجه ​​*
> *انتوا المفروض تحمدوا ربنا وتبوسوا ايديكم وش وضهر*
> 
> *ان في شباب بيتقدملكم اصلا*​​





لا مش للدرجة دي بقي
انتوا تحمدوا ربنا ان في حد بيوافق عليكم اساسا
كمان انا اقول كبنت لكن انتوا مش تقولوا كولاد​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يا سلام
دة فى زمنا الى احنا عايشين فيه انته الى بدوره على العرسان مش احنا الى بندور عليكم 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا مش للدرجة دي بقي
> انتوا تحمدوا ربنا ان في حد بيوافق عليكم اساسا
> كمان انا اقول كبنت لكن انتوا مش تقولوا كولاد​




*بلاش اتكلم انا يا مرموره
البنات مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم اصلا
عشان كده اغلبكم عنس :t30:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش اتكلم انا يا مرموره
> البنات مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم اصلا
> عشان كده اغلبكم عنس :t30:​*



لا لا لا لا يا مايكل ماينفعش كدا اة هما بيعنسه وبيفضله قاعدين جمبينا يخنقونا وكل شوية تلاقيهم جه البيت بقى ويقولولك بيت اخونا ويقرفه فى مراتتنا ويهزقونا بس مايصحش نقول كدا على الملا يا مايكل نراعى شعورهم معلش :99:​


----------



## Nemo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بنت منك ليها هو انتوا لاقيين اساسا
> بس معتقدش ان في بنت علشان تطفش عريس تخليه يقول عليها انها بنت مش كويسة
> لان كل الطرق دي هتخليه يقول عليها بنت مش كويسة
> فعلا تقول مش عايزاه احسن واللي يحصل يحصل​



انا مع مرمورة اقول لأ وخلصت ع كده
بدل ما يطلع شكلى وحش كده قدام الناس الغريبة


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههه*
:w00t:* :w00t: :w00t:*
*البنات اتهبلت*

:99:
*مبروووووووووووك*​


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

هيه فين العرسان اصلن 

واكبر دليل حلقة انا عايز اتجوز ههههههههههههههه

يا عمي هو احنا الي عايزين نخلص منكم هههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش اتكلم انا يا مرموره*
> *البنات مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم اصلا*
> 
> *عشان كده اغلبكم عنس :t30:*​


 

لا يا مايكل اتكلم براحتك الموضوع هنا للمناقشة :gy0000:
كمان اغلب البنات عنس علشان مفيش الشباب المناسب للارتباط اصلا
ربنا يهديهم ويصبرنا عليكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا مايكل اتكلم براحتك الموضوع هنا للمناقشة :gy0000:
> كمان اغلب البنات عنس علشان مفيش الشباب المناسب للارتباط اصلا
> ربنا يهديهم ويصبرنا عليكم​




*الشباب كتير والحمد لله
والكل شباب زي الورد
بس مش لاقيين البت اللي تستاهل
خليكوا معنسيين وقرفيين اهاليكم احسن​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الشباب كتير والحمد لله*
> *والكل شباب زي الورد*
> *بس مش لاقيين البت اللي تستاهل*
> 
> *خليكوا معنسيين وقرفيين اهاليكم احسن*​


 

ياحول الله
اللي فيهم هيجيبوه فينا
سامحه يارب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياحول الله
> اللي فيهم هيجيبوه فينا
> سامحه يارب​




*هيسامحني يختي 
عشان انا ملاك :gun:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نصائح غلية جدا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نصائح غالية جدا*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هيسامحني يختي *
> 
> *عشان انا ملاك :gun:*​


 

اه طبعا ملاك بس بعد ما سقط
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه طبعا ملاك بس بعد ما سقط
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​




:ranting::ranting:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
ومين بنت حتعمل كدة
تعاكس وتضحك بصوت عالى بالشارع
هى ممكن اننا نطلب حاجات غالية اوى
ميرسى لك يا عاشقة
*​


----------



## mina_picasso (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش محتاجة تعملي كل دة .

دة اللي انت بقلية دة فلم هندي :gun:

انت داخلة معركة مش عايزاة قوليلة كدة حيسيبك علي طول اصلة مش حيموت عليكي. :59:

اصلي مش من قلتكم.

دة انتم اكتر من الهم علي القلب.  

تروح واحدة تيجي 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  :030105~264:

عدي علي ما اقد ما تقدري.

والمشكلة انكم حتموتو ويتقدملكم حتي ولو .........................!!!!!!   :t11:​*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*محدش يكلم مايكل حبيب قلبى*

*عاوزين تطفشوا بعيد عننا*

*لما نشوف هتعملوا ايه *

*امال لو لاقين عرسان كنتم عملتم ايه*

*ربنا يهديكم ويديكم اللى تطفشوه*

*الله يسهلكم*

*+++*

​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *محدش يكلم مايكل حبيب قلبى*​
> 
> *عاوزين تطفشوا بعيد عننا*​
> *لما نشوف هتعملوا ايه *​
> ...


 
طب قوله مش ليه دعوة بالبنات ومحدش هيكلمه
وانت كمان مش ليك دعوة بالبنات
احسن نسيب مايكل ونمسك فيك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب قوله مش ليه دعوة بالبنات ومحدش هيكلمه
> وانت كمان مش ليك دعوة بالبنات
> احسن نسيب مايكل ونمسك فيك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*احنا لينا غير البنات الحلوين

لا لا

 امسكوا مايكل احسن

+++
*​


----------



## زيزي جيسس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

دا كدخ مش هطفش العريس 
هتبقي طفشت العسان للابد


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *احنا لينا غير البنات الحلوين*​
> 
> *لا لا*​
> *امسكوا مايكل احسن*​
> *+++*​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون كده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *محدش يكلم مايكل حبيب قلبى*
> 
> *عاوزين تطفشوا بعيد عننا*
> 
> ...



*قولهم يا حبي
بنات مفتريه نعمل ايه​*


marmora jesus قال:


> طب قوله مش ليه دعوة بالبنات ومحدش هيكلمه
> وانت كمان مش ليك دعوة بالبنات
> احسن نسيب مايكل ونمسك فيك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ده علي جثتي
قال مليش دعوه بالبنات قال
امال هطلع عين مين​*


elamer1000 قال:


> *احنا لينا غير البنات الحلوين
> 
> لا لا
> 
> ...



*صباح النداله​*


marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون كده​



*يا شماته ابله ظاظا فيا :smil8:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا لا انت تصدق برضه :fun_oops:*

 :new5: *انت حبيب قلبى :flowers:*

*بس انت كنت مستخبى*

*محدش يكلم مايكل :t17:*

*فين العوانس الفاضين :bomb:*

*+++* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

استخبي انت يا مايكل
وهو يبيعك في اول محطة علي طول
طب طلع عينه هو الاول يا مايكل
وبعدين فكر تطلع عنينا احنا
يعني من الاخر اتشطر علي اللي منك الاول
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> استخبي انت يا مايكل
> وهو يبيعك في اول محطة علي طول
> طب طلع عينه هو الاول يا مايكل
> وبعدين فكر تطلع عنينا احنا
> ...



*مايكل بيطلع عين البنات بس*

*تخصص بنات طفشانة*

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تخصص بنات طفشانة بس


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
لا جامده الفكره دي


----------



## missorang2006 (10 يناير 2011)

> ولو الحكاية دى لم تأت بنتيجة ننتقل للخطة البديلة وهى ركزى نظرك مع أى ولد يمر بجوارك وقولى باعجاب أوف.. أوف.. ياه الولد ده يجنن ياعينى على حظنا الهباب.
> دلوقتى أقدر أقولك انك اتكرهتى بالثلث وكل خططك نجحت مبروك اتكرهتى يامعلمة


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة قوي يعني ولا اسهل انك تضلي single قد ما بدك
يعطيكي الف عافية ​*


----------

